# Filter Media Questions?



## REDSTEVEO (10 Sep 2017)

I have two Eheim Filters running on a 400 litre aquarium. Filter 1 is an Eheim Professional 3, Filter 2 is an Eheim 650 T Thermal filter. Each filter is filled with identical filter medium consisting of Eheim Efimech, the bio balls and Bio Home Ultra.

The original intention was to get good mechanical filtration as well as biological filtration in both filters.
If I'm honest, I don't think I achieved either, I don't think the mechanical filtration is good enough in either filter to allow the biological media to function properly, too much crap gets to it.

I am not impressed with the Bio Home Ultra to be honest, and when I strip down the tank next week I will probably be binning the lot.

My thought are, maybe just fill one filter completely with Sera Siporax Sintered Glass media, and the other filter full of sponge ranging from very coarse, medium coarse and coarse, with no fine sponge or filter wool.

The hope being that the filter with all the sponge in will filter all the fine particle crap out of the water, allowing the other filter with the Siporax in it to work more effectively as a biological filter.

What are you thoughts on this idea?

I would also like to ask is it possible to join the two filters together in tandem, one with all the mechanical filter media inside, and the second with all the biological media inside. I know this might reduce flow, but are there any other reasons why this could not be done?

Thanks in advance,

Steve


----------



## jon nash (10 Sep 2017)

hello  steve yes two can be joined .what about a pre filter them before to catch crud ? cheers jon


----------



## REDSTEVEO (11 Sep 2017)

Thanks Jon, I am thinkng of pre filters as an option.

If I join two filters together in tandem, should the smaller filter feed the larger filter or the other way around? Also would both filters need to be powered on? Or just let the vacuum effect from the first filter feed the second filter, and the second filter switched on to return the water to the tank.


----------



## Sandru Dan (11 Sep 2017)

If you change to Eheim Substrate Pro from BioHome you will see the difference. If your biological filtration is OK you won't need mechanical filtration.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (11 Sep 2017)

Hi
I think it would be better to leave the two filters separate(better flow distribution and less hassle  )It will be much more beneficial just to fill them with biomedia and have prefilters all pond solutions inline ones if U would not like the look of sponges on the intakes.Since I added just sponges as prefilter on my tanks intakes it made huge difference. Clean the sponges on every water change and the filters have been left untouched for few months and still very little debris when last checked them.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Daveslaney (11 Sep 2017)

Agree with what Konsa says above.
If you connect the two filters together. you will end up as one working as a pre filter anyways.If you run the pumps on both filters one will be working against the other.
BioHome or any pourous media works by the pourous effect of the media create a massive surface area for bacteria to colonise once the poures get blocked the the surface area is greatly reduced this is why effective pre filtration is needed.
Also the pre filters should be much easier to clean so you can leave your bio media in your main filter to do its thing.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Sep 2017)

Hi all,





Daveslaney said:


> BioHome or any pourous media works by the pourous effect of the media create a massive surface area for bacteria to colonise once the poures get blocked the the surface area is greatly reduced this is why effective pre filtration is needed.


I agree with <"@Daveslaney">, I  think theoretical pore space <"isn't a very useful parameter">. If you get enough dissolved oxygen in the water column it really doesn't matter what media you have, you will always have enough. 





Konsa said:


> It will be much more beneficial just to fill them with biomedia and have prefilters all pond solutions inline ones if U would not like the look of sponges on the intakes.Since I added just sponges as prefilter on my tanks intakes it made huge difference


I'm a pre-filter fan as well.

I like the <"big sponge blocks"> they sell for Koi filtration (12" x 4" x 4"  drilled with a 1" hole to 3/4 length)




 

or the pre-filter Eheim sell (you can add more modules on to give more filtration area), the "EHEIM PREFILTER for External Canister Filter" is EHEIM part no. 4004320. (From "Canister media in ..").




They are both pretty ugly options, but I'm not too bothered about aesthetics, and I keep pretty weedy tanks, so I can hide them. In a more open tank I'd go for <"@Konsa"> APS pre-filter option.






cheers Darrel


----------



## Daveslaney (11 Sep 2017)

I have one of the APS filter boosters. I use it as a co2 reactor though. Not a bad bit of kit for the price.


----------



## roadmaster (11 Sep 2017)

I like the Aquaclear 70 (old 802) powerhead, with quick filter attachment that I use Marineland reverse flow pre filter inside the cage.
I use it in Pleco tank for more movement, and some mechanical filtration.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (11 Sep 2017)

Sandru Dan said:


> If you change to Eheim Substrate Pro from BioHome you will see the difference. If your biological filtration is OK you won't need mechanical filtration.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



So bin the BioHome stuff and replace with Eheim Substrate Pro?

What is the difference between this and Siporax?


----------



## REDSTEVEO (11 Sep 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,I agree with <"@Daveslaney">, I  think theoretical pore space <"isn't a very useful parameter">. If you get enough dissolved oxygen in the water column it really doesn't matter what media you have, you will always have enough. I'm a pre-filter fan as well.
> 
> I like the <"big sponge blocks"> they sell for Koi filtration (12" x 4" x 4"  drilled with a 1" hole to 3/4 length)
> 
> ...


Darrel, is this thing powered, or is it just filled via the siphon process and feeds the next filter. It certainly would catch all the crap, leaving the main filter full of Biological  Media squeaky clean.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Sep 2017)

Hi all,





REDSTEVEO said:


> or is it just filled via the siphon process and feeds the next filter.


Yes, just an additional canister filled by siphon and non-powered. I was quite tempted to buy one, but I didn't know how robust the fittings were. 





REDSTEVEO said:


> So bin the BioHome stuff and replace with Eheim Substrate Pro?


I like <"Substrat Pro ("coco-pops")">, but you could try cleaning (boiling, followed by micro-waving?) the damp BioHome. 





REDSTEVEO said:


> What is the difference between this and Siporax?


I like other sintered glass media like Siporax as well, but it really doesn't matter what you use. If I'm paying it is alfagrog, K1 or coarse foam, if some-one else is buying I'll have Substrat Pro (or Siporax). 

In a planted tank with a substrate there will always be enough potential niches for nitrifying (and de-nitrifying) organisms.

cheers Darrel


----------



## REDSTEVEO (14 Sep 2017)

Thanks Darrel,

I'm going for the Siporax and Eheim Substrate Pro option. Thanks for your input


----------



## Daveslaney (14 Sep 2017)

The fittings and taps that come on the filter booster are quite robust really,You get taps to fit 19/25 pipe and a set that fit 16/22 there are 4 sprug clip that hold the lid on,though only plastic they are strong.As allready said i used mine post filter as a co2 reactor,cleaning is a breeze turn of the filter close the taps,remove pipes,rince media job done.


----------

